# 

## T0mek

w muratorze przeczytalem kedys ze koszt piwnic to wydatek ktory stanowi 20-50% wartosci budynku, dlaczego az tyle, czym to jest zwiazane ?

----------


## Alanta

Dodatkowe ściany, strop, schody, izolacje. Rozrzut cen jest tak duży, bo różne sa warunki gruntowo-wodne.

----------


## Frankai

Strop i ściany to pryszcz, bo i tak w kolejnej kondygnacji istnieją. Wydaje mi się, że tu (piwnica+parter zamiast parter+poddasze) koszt nawet jest mniejszy, bo odpada ściana fundamentowa, a jest tylko ława+ściana. Prace ziemne i związane z tym problemy z poziomem wody oraz izolacje - to jest to przepłacanie. 
Czy tak w ogóle potrzebne Ci piwnice? A może zrobisz sobie osobny garaż podpiwniczony. Tam masz mniej do dłubania (albo tyle samo jeżeli tylko chciałeś częściowo podpiwniczać dom) i niższe wymagania. Teraz już na ogół nie robi się kotłowni z magazynem na węgiel i zapasów żywności na zimę.

----------


## Alanta

Mylisz się, strop nie istnieje, tylko podłoga na gruncie, która też musi być w piwnicy. A koszt ścian to koszt podwyższenia ścian fundamentowych do pełnych piwnicznych. Ławy są tu i tu.

----------


## Frankai

Alanta - nie zauważyłaś co było w nawiasie. Ja porównuję 2 domy, bo zakładam, że nie zmieniamy powierzchni. Jak nie idziesz w dół, to idziesz w górę.

----------


## T0mek

ogrzewanie planuje i tak gazowe, takze odchodzi problem gromadzenia wegla, a piwnice chcialem z zamiarem ulokowania tam jakies pralni, suszarni, jakiegos miejsca na trzymanie konfitur i wina, aha i ulokowania sauny. 
Na razie jestem na etapie wyboru projektu i piwnice to powazny dylemat dla mnie, tym bardziej ze staram sie podchodzic do tego jak najbardziej praktycznie, ale koszt 20-30% wartosci inwestycji daje do myslenia czy lepiej nie zrezygnowac z piwnic. 
Czesciowe podpiwniczenie to jest chyba dobre rozwiazanie, o ile jest znacznie tansze niz cala piwnica

----------


## Frankai

Nie tak znacznie. Może ktoś Ci zrobi kosztorys. Ja potrzebowałem do Banku na podkładkę - cena 400zł.

----------


## Alanta

Ale ja z kolei miałam na myśli to, że robiąc piwnice raczej nikt nie rezygnuje z powierzchni na górze i robi sie dodatkowe miejsce na tzw. "przydasie"

----------


## T0mek

wlasnie przeczytalem rozmowy na temat piwnicy z grudnia ub.r. Jak widze jest wiele za i przeciw. Czyli najlepiej chyba to rozpatrzyc indywidualnie, ale jak ? Czy ktos moze mi podac czynniki ktore mozna okreslic przy decyzji czy budowac piwnice ? chodzi mi o to: 
1. okreslic rodzaj gruntu
2. okreslic potrzebe, po co ta piwnica ? do czego chcesz wykorzystywac ? 
3. okreslic wielkosc dzialki
4. okresl koszt porownujac dom bez i z , bo jak widze w szczegolnych przypadkach koszt piwnicy moze byc niewielki ?
Jakie znacie jeszcze czynniki wpywajace na decyzje ?

----------


## Frankai

Jak zauważyłeś są różne zdania. Jakby był "wzór na piwnicę", to by go podali w "Muratorze" i każdy by sobie obliczył.
Idź w tej kolejności:
- określ sobie co potrzebujesz (jakie powierzchnie gospodarcze i po co). W skrajnych przypadkach stwierdzisz, że na kij Ci piwnica, lub dasz każde pieniądze,
- jeżeli masz wysoki stan wody gruntowej (pytaj sąsiadów) - daruj sobie (tu jest ten koszt). A sąsiedzi mają piwnice? Może mają z tego powodu problemy - daruj sobie.
- chcesz trzymać 1 tonę ziemniaków na zimę i 2000 słoików, siłownię w piwnicy - rób, 
- chcesz mieć 3 kondygnacje - rób,
- działkę masz malutką (np.18x25m) - rób, masz dużą (np.22x50) - daj sobie spokój,
itd.

----------


## pitbull

Calkowicie sie zgadzam z przedmowca. Poza tym warunki gruntowo-woden ulegaja zmianie. No coz zazwyczaj na niekorzysc istniejacego domu. Piwnice czy raczej suterene polecalbym przy naturalnej roznicy terenu dla danej lokalizacji budynku.

----------


## Alanta

A nawet jeśli sąsiedzi mają piwnice i je sobie chwalą, to warto wejść do takiej piwnicy i "poniuchać". Jak czuć stęchlizną lub pleśnią, to lepiej sobie dać spokój.

----------


## Frankai

Alanta - ale stęchlizna może wynikać z braku poprawnej wentylacji. Tak czy inaczej wydaje mi się, że facet za bardzo nie wie co chce i po co, ale chyba się napatrzył na domy z piwnicami i wydaje mu się, że tak musi być. Odwagi! Dom z piwnicą odchodzi do lamusa. Trochę więcej plusów da się jeszcze znaleźć na wsi, ale tam też już nie jest niezbędny. Jak stwierdzisz, że jednak potrzebujesz, to też odwagi i rób!

----------


## pitbull

Sluchajcie i tutaj zakrecamy w kierunku przydowmowych piwniczek zagrzebanych w ziemi, a na gorze skalniak. A w srodku bez stechlizny. A w razie wojny na transzeje czy schron przerobic latwo.  :Smile: )

----------


## T0mek

Frankai, wydaje mi sie ze ten facet (czyli ja) wie co chce, Chce miec dom, ktory po 30 - 40 latach bedzie w dobrym stanie, a nie taki jak widzialem u niektorych po 10-20 latach bez piwnic podloga stawala sie wilgotna przy zmianach temeratur. Zdaje sobie sprawe z tego ze obecne materialy izolacyjne sa na prawde dobre, ale zeby moc o nich cos powiedziec trzeba poczekac. Bardziej sklaniam sie mimo wszystko by budowac dom bez piwnic, ale czym wiecej opinii i danych z roznych zrodel tym wybor jest lepszy.

----------


## Frankai

TOmek - nie obrażaj się. Pytanie nr 2 wskazywało na niezdecydowanie. Jeżeli chcesz mieć dobrze wykonany dom (bez piwnic), to po prostu pytaj jak to zrobić, opisując jakie masz obawy. Opisany problem z domami 10-20 letnimi wynika zapewne z faktu złego ocieplenia podłogi i może braku drenu. Niech się wypowie ktoś lepszy w tej dziedzinie. 
Numerze specjalnym "Ciepły i such dom" 1/2001, masz opisane + i - piwnicy. Ten numer Murator rozdawał na Budmie.

----------


## T0mek

Frankai, oki, nie obrazam sie  :Smile: 
jak sie juz zdecyduje to dam znac 
pozdrawiam

----------


## arrton

Witam !

Szacuje sie że obecnie metr kwadratowy domu kosztuje 1500-2000zł, bez wykończeń i bez kosztów działki. Kto szacuje ? Tu i ówdzie można takie wyliczenia zobaczyć. Ja mam jednak pytanie ile kosztować może mkw. piwnicy ? Wiem że zależy od terenu, materiału itd. ale może szacunkowo chociaż dom z piwnicą i bez ile % tańszy ?

tOMEK[/code]

----------


## Jacekde

Z tego co ja wiem to piwnica podraza okolo 30%

----------


## Przekorek

W stosunku do stanu surowego 30%, w stos. do wykonczonego - ca.15%.

----------


## invx

podraza i to durzo jak wczesniej pisaliscie nawet do 30% wiec nie warto jej budowac lepiej sobie na powiezchni wybudowac dodatkowe 50m za to sama cene niz 25m piwnicy...

----------


## AxLe

Podoba mi się projekt małego domku (http://www.ciepledomy.pl/23992.xml?a...ion=yes&page=1.), mam jednak problem. Projekt ten przystosowany jest do ogrzewania gazem, ja jednak (z powodu braku gazu) chciałbym go ogrzewać eko-groszkiem lub pelletami. Jak widzicie w tym domku nigdzie nie zmieści się taki piec. Wpadłem na pewien pomysł (i tu prośba do Was o ocenienie mojego konceptu) aby kotłownie umieścić w piwnicy, pod 1/4 domu aby wykorzystać komin. Drugi mój zamysł to poszerzyć garaż o ok. 2m i umieścić kotłownię między domem a garażem (trzeba będzie dobudować komin). Jak myślicie, który z tych pomysłów jest lepszy i ile by kosztowała taka modernizacja. A może wogóle jestem w błędzie, a Wy macie lepsze pomysły. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## AxLe

Poprawiam link  http://www.ciepledomy.pl/23992.xml?a...ion=yes&page=1

----------


## AldonkaS

Ja doprojektowałam piwnicę do GLX19 ze studiaatrium. Z tego co widzę na dzień dzisiejszy to koszt budowy zwiększy sie o jakieś 30kPLN - na gotowo. Sama miałam również podobny oroblem i dziś planuje piec na ekogroszek właśnie w piwnicy (VIADRUS - ale ten z czech lub HEF).

----------


## AxLe

> Ja doprojektowałam piwnicę do GLX19 ze studiaatrium. Z tego co widzę na dzień dzisiejszy to koszt budowy zwiększy sie o jakieś 30kPLN - na gotowo. Sama miałam również podobny oroblem i dziś planuje piec na ekogroszek właśnie w piwnicy (VIADRUS - ale ten z czech lub HEF).


Drogo. Te piwnice są pod całym domem czy tylko częściowo?

----------


## kortezjan

cześć. osobiście wybrałbym rozwiązanie w jednym poziomie, schodzenie i wchodzenie do piwnicy to problem izolacja, nie wiem jaki jest poziom wód gruntowych ale też koszt b. wysoki .budowa drugiego komina ma o tyle zaletę (nie biore pod uwagę względów estetycznych) że kotłownia jest w innym trzonie kominowym niż wentylacja pomieszczeń i moim zdaniem jest to korzystne rozwiazanie.cześć

----------


## KrzysiekS

Moj dom jest czesciowo podpiwniczony. W piwnicy mam kotlownie, pralnie, spizarnie, saune - łącznie ponad 40 m2. Z piwnicy jestem b. zadowolony.

Koszt 1 m2 piwnicy przekracza jednak koszt 1 m2 powierzchni parteru lub pietra. Jesli Twoj budzet pozwala na wykonanie piwnicy, rozwaz jej budowe. Posiadanie piwnicy ma moim zdaniem same zalety, jednak jej budowa sporo kosztuje.

----------


## AxLe

Dzięki wszystkim,może jeszcze ktoś?

----------


## AldonkaS

Podpiwniczyłam całość, bo koszty podpiwniczenia częściowego sa prawie takie same a efekt żaden. Jak masz te parę groszy na wydanie, to buduj piwnice - naprawdę warto  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## KonAn

Jeśli w piwnicy ma być garaż,jakiś warsztacik,magazyn,o kotłowni już nie wspominam to warto.Te wszystki pomieszczenia umiejscowione na parterze "rozdmuchają" wymiary domu,co w efekcie może okazać się droższe.Jeszcze droższym rozwiązaniem byłoby postawienie oddzielnego budynku gospodarczego.Według mnie różnica cen między fundamentami,a piwnicą nie jest na tyle wielka by z niej rezygnować,a doceni się jej wszystkie walory w czasie użytkowania.

----------


## Ulka

> Koszt 1 m2 piwnicy przekracza jednak koszt 1 m2 powierzchni parteru lub pietra. Jesli Twoj budzet pozwala na wykonanie piwnicy, rozwaz jej budowe. Posiadanie piwnicy ma moim zdaniem same zalety, jednak jej budowa sporo kosztuje.



W jaki sposób wyliczyłeś te koszty? 

Uważam, że licząc koszt piwnicy należy od kosztu piwnicy odjąć koszt fundamentów, które i tak trzeba by było zrobić. Ja 5 lat temu za piwnicę wraz ze stropem zapłaciłam ok. 25.000 zł . Moi znajomi w tym samym czasie za fundamenty zapłacili ok. 17.000. Czyli różnica: 8 000 zł. Oczywiście musiałam potem zrobić wylewkę, elektryczność i okienka, ale na pewno 80 m2 piwnicy kosztowało mnie o wiele mniej niż 80 m2 parteru! 
A jaką mam teraz wygodę. Przeprowadziłam się 3 miesiące temu, zrzuciłam do piwnicy worki z mniej potrzebnymi rzeczami i stopniowo je rozpakowuję.  

Jestem wielkim zwolennikiem piwnicy. I to pod całym domem.
Ulka

----------


## Patos

Podmokła działka może sporo podrożyć inwestycję.

----------


## KrzysiekS

Koszty liczyłem w ten sposob,że koszt fundamentu przy domu niepodpiwniczonym to raptem najwyzej 1,2 m wysokosci.

Przy piwnicy ten fundament, ta sciana ma o 2,5 metra wiecej. Dochodzą potezne roboty ziemne - wybranie i wywoz gory ziemi. Nad piwnicą nalezy jeszcze wykonac strop oraz do piwnicy zrobic schody.

Sciana piwnicy jest u mnie dobrze zaizolowana termicznie i przeciwwilgociowo. W piwnicy mam te same instalacje i sposob wykonczenia jak na parterze domu (kafle na podlodze, tynki, lampy, gniazda, kanalizacje, wszystko wymalowane itd).

*Piwnica jest drozsza od czesci nadziemnej budynku o roboty ziemne i izolacje przeciwwilgociowe, koszt stropu oraz schodow.*

Uwazam, że jesli kogos na to stac, piwnica jest bardzo potrzebnym elementem budynku i znacznie podnosi jego walory uzytkowe bez rozdmuchania bryły budynku.

----------


## Heliodor

Z zemnymi pracami nasza piwnica -trójwartwowa ściana ,z ociepleniem stryropianem z izolacjami ok 33,5tys.Piwnica pod całym domem 135 kw powierzchni.W niej piekiełko z kominkiem ,kącik na wina,garaż ,rowerownia,rolkarnia,pontoniarnia,kotłownia,grac  iarnia,spiżarnia z zamrażarką,narzędziownia.Dla mnie wartość domu to włąśnie jego zaplecze gospodarcze.Nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez piwnicy.K

----------


## zeep

Ja też uważam, że piwnica to wspaniała sprawa, ale nie za wszelką cenę. Jeżeli poziom wód gruntowych jest wysoko to stanowczo odradzam, za wysokie koszty, a tu półśrodki nie wchodzą w rachubę. To ma być suche i praktyczne pomieszczenie, a nie zagrzybiony i śmierdzący loch.
Aby zmniejszyć koszty proponuję zrobić 1,5-1,6m poniżej poziomu a wybraną ziemię wykorzystać do obsypania fundamentu i ewentualnie pod taras. Jeśli jest ładnie wymurowana zbloczków to można jej w środku nie tynkować tylko taką ścianę pomalować.(widziałem cos takiego w niemczech) ma to swój urok.
No i wysokość piwnicy na gotowo nie więcej niż 219cm.  :Wink2:

----------


## agniesia

> No i wysokość piwnicy na gotowo nie więcej niż 219cm.


Rowno 2,20 (od 1,4 do 2,2 placimy 50% tego co pelnowymiarowej uzytkowej), latwiej liczyc hihi   :Wink2: 
U mnie piwnica pod calym domem. Koszt podobny jak podpiwniczenia czesciowego (problematyczne rozwiazanie 'schodow' fundamentowych czy jak sie zwa). Zyskuje zwarta bryle, brudna kotlownie poza mieszkaniem, pokoj hobby na kolejke, pokoj na puzzle, no i graciarnie (skutery rowery i inne bajery   :Wink2:   ).

----------


## ania67

:big grin:  
Nasza działka ma spadek, który "wymusza" podpowniczenie domu. Dzięki temu będziemy mieli garaż, co, graciarnię itp. Na poczatku miałam obawy, trochę bałam się o koszty, ale teraz wiem, że piwnica to dobra sprawa- między innymi dzięki Wam  :big grin:  Piwnica, no i oczywiście dom, będzie miała ok. 100m.Jeżeli chodzi o koszty, to jeszcze ich nie znam, ponieważ jestem na etapie adaptacji i pozwolenia.Mam nadzieję, że ok.30.000 wystarczy???

----------


## gosć 12

> Podoba mi się projekt małego domku (http://www.ciepledomy.pl/23992.xml?a...ion=yes&page=1.), mam jednak problem. Projekt ten przystosowany jest do ogrzewania gazem, ja jednak (z powodu braku gazu) chciałbym go ogrzewać eko-groszkiem lub pelletami. Jak widzicie w tym domku nigdzie nie zmieści się taki piec. Wpadłem na pewien pomysł (i tu prośba do Was o ocenienie mojego konceptu) aby kotłownie umieścić w piwnicy, pod 1/4 domu aby wykorzystać komin. Drugi mój zamysł to poszerzyć garaż o ok. 2m i umieścić kotłownię między domem a garażem (trzeba będzie dobudować komin). Jak myślicie, który z tych pomysłów jest lepszy i ile by kosztowała taka modernizacja. A może wogóle jestem w błędzie, a Wy macie lepsze pomysły. Z góry dziękuję.



a nie lepiej ogrzewać suszonymi BURAKAMI 
jak by ci kiedys brakło to byś wsadził swoj łeb

----------


## zofija

> *Piwnica jest drozsza od czesci nadziemnej budynku o roboty ziemne i izolacje przeciwwilgociowe, koszt stropu oraz schodow.*


Hehe, ale okna na pewno będą tańsze niż na parterze   :Lol:  I wykoańczać nie trzeba aż tak jak parter, żadnych dywanów, mebli i takich tam, a przestrzeń gospodarcza zdecydowanie przydatna.

Ja tam piwnicę buduję, a co! Będę tam mieć garaż (niestety wąska działeczka, innego wyjścia nie ma), kotłownię, pralnię, suszarnię, duuuży pokój do ćwiczeń, miejsce na rowery, narty, sanki i inne duperelki i dużo półek na przetwory. Już się uśmiecham do tej piwnicy.   :big grin:

----------


## agniesia

> hehe, ale okna na pewno będą tańsze niż na parterze


sama prawda   :Lol:  
nie bede wstawiac okien, klasc kafli, tapet itp, czyli nie wydam ani na 'rzeczy' ani na robocizne

----------


## KrzysiekS

Ja jednak wybrałem lepiej wyposazoną forme piwnicy, mam wiec i tynki i kafle i gniazda i przyłącza wody oraz kanalizacji, centralne ogrzewanie oraz wszystko pomalowane, do tego lampy i do kazdego pomieszczenia eleganckie drzwi drewniane oraz wentylację.

Ta piwnica mnie cieszy, choc jak napisałem jej koszt był wyzszy niz czesci nadziemnej.

----------


## shago

kRZYSIEK ma racje, co do proporcji kosztów piwnicy i nadziemia. wynika to niestety z tego że stan surowy jest to około 35-45 % kosztów całości. piwnica pod całym budynkiem na gruncie piaszczystym spełni świetnie swoja rolę i nie będzie bardzo droga w porównaniu do  :tongue: rojektu garażu + scian i dachu budynku gospoadrczego. dla watpiacych pseudo garaż ma conajmniej 15 metrów kwadratowych powierzchni. ale gdy robisz budynek gospodarczy plus normalny garaż a to porównujemy do piwnicy to juz wychodzi tych metrów 30-40. policzcie sami ile za dach nad takim budynkiem zapłacicie i ile za materiał na ściany, tynki i takie tam. piwnica jest według moich wyliczeń droższa od budynku gopodarczego o jakieś 10%. z tymże piwnice mam pod całym domem, i moge tam nawet w zimie łazic w slipach. nieocenione.  :Smile:  ale dla tych którzy glinę na działce maja to nad piwnica bym sie zastanawiał.

----------


## Jarek_75

Czy miał ktoś taki przypadek, jak osuszaliście ściany i posadzki nie mówię tu o otwieraniu okien bo one są otwarte cały czas. Do mroźnych dni nie zostało już wiele czasu i obawiam się że może być problem z suszeniem. Dzięki za wszystkie sugestie.

----------


## Barbicha

lojc ja juz to przezylem ale w zimie przemrozilo mi licznik a strazaki mialy troszke zajecia 50m^2 X 1,6 
A wracajac do osuszania to proponuje koze (wicek) kupic w supermarkecie  taka z szamotkami oraz troszke drewna i wela i palic palic i jeszcze raz palic

----------

ruch powietrza osusza - wstaw wentylator ciagle właczony

pzdr

----------


## Jarek_75

A jak długo wam schło. Dodam że cała piwnica na wysokość 70 cm od podłogi. Ech....... prawie 23 m3 wody. Załamka.

----------

Jarek - beton schnie długo ...  :sad:  u mnie to był okres ok 1 m-c 
czy woda juz Ci nie podciaga kapilarnie z zewnątrz?

----------


## Jarek_75

Raczej nie, bynajmminj nie widać nawet na ścianach od góry zaczyna miejscami schodzić.  Brzoza, a dużo było wody u ciebie ?

----------

75 cm ... widac było tylko wynurzony silnik nad hydroforem ... :big grin: 
duza masz tę piwnice ?

----------


## Jarek_75

Pod całym domem prawie 80 m2

----------

> Pod całym domem prawie 80 m2


duża, ja mam malutka ... 
jako zabezpieczenie zrobiłem juz drenaz a dodatkowo opłytkuję wewnątrz do newralgicznej wysokości ...
a woda skad Ci sie dostała? gwałtowna ulewa ? wylała rzeka ?  czy coś innego ?
mnie podtapia drenaz i rów, który po upadku Spółek Wodnych stał sie bezpański ... - nikt nie poczuwa sie do dbałości o niego 
 :sad:

----------


## JackD

ja mam kilka razy do roku... około 20-25 cm wody w piwnicy... po duzych opadach... /wody gruntowe/..... i najgorsze, że piec c.o. stoi we wodzie..... no krew mnie zalewa też przy okazji.... macie jakies pomysły.....???

----------


## Jarek_75

Na wody gruntowe nie bardzo coś wskurasz, u mnie uszkodził się zawór kulowy i z tąd to zalanie, ale w twoim przypadku można zrobić coś takiego wykop sobie w piwnicy ala studzienkę , wyizoluj i obmuruj. Studzienka nie musi być duża wystarczy taka aby zmieściła się tam pompa taka która załącza się po podniesieniu pływaka( kup pompę pływakową widziałem takie pompy po okokło 200 zł). Może nie jest to bardzo wydajna pompa ale na napływ wody gruntowej powinna spokojnie wystarczyć. Można jeszcze zrobić coś takiego (ja teraz sobie coś takiego zrobię już nawet kupiłem) założyć czujnik zalania i podłączyć go albo do syreny albo do systemu alarmowego jak tylko woda pojawi się na posadzce zostaniesz powiadomiony, ale w twoim przypadku to nie bardzo coś zmieni bo napływajęcej wody nie zatrzymasz więc lepsze będzie to pierwsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## JackD

Jarek 75
.... hm.... sposób znam.... ale mam takie wiadomosci, że jak sie pompuje napływającą wode do piwnicy. to  wymywa sobie takie kanały..... i jak pies obsika mur to zaraz masz w piwnicy...
Ale chyba masz rację..... jak się nic nie robi.... to jak napisałem krew mnie zalewa, że zalewa mnie woda......
Ten drugi sposób.... tez można..... aby kontrolowac sytuację.....
wiesz... w razuie czego... druga pompa... albo co...
 dzięki

----------


## JackD

ale. czy ktos robił.... opaskę dokoła domu. celem odwodnienia....
moze jakieś cenne uwagi?/
Teren jest płaski.... i to jest ogromny ból..... ale około...30 m od domu. jest już obniżenie..... ale... poziom tego najniższego punktu. jest wyżej niż poziom piwnicy...... coś muszę wym yśleć...hmmmmm.....

----------


## KrzysiekS

*Zrobcie drenaz, skierujcie wode do studni. Ze studni wode wypompujcie pompą, ktora moze tam byc na stałe.* 

Obnizenie terenu nie jest konieczne, wode mozna odprowadzic do kanalizacji deszczowej. Ja nie mam kanalizacji deszczowej, wiec mam studnie na deszczowke do ktorej odprowadzam tez wode z dreanzu w pewnych okresach.

Wodą tą podlewam trawnik z koniecznosci i dla przyjemnosci.

----------


## Silkroad

Mam zamiar kupić projekt Prometeusz ( http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=69&infopage=1 ) i wstawić piwnicę. Zastanawiam się czy nie popsuje projektu wizualnie. Zastanawiam się ile muszę wydać na taką piwnicę ? Zakładam też wejście do piwnicy od wewnątrz. Proszę o informacje.

----------


## Matti

Pytając biuro odpowiedziano mi ze piwnica to 25% ceny domu.

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

Jesli chodzi o koszt piwnicy w stanie surowym to zalezy to od gruntu na ktorym bedziesz stawial dom.
Moim zdaniem twoj dom bedzie wygladal duzo lepiej jak go podwyzszysz.
Calkowity koszt piwnicy zalezy od tego jak bedzie wykonczona.
Czy 25% calkowitej ceny domu? Moze wiecej , moze mniej to zalezy nie tylko od piwnicy ale i od tego jak wykonczysz dom.
Jak zrobisz piwnice to warto aby bylo do niej wejscie od wewnatrz  i z zewnatrz. A jak juz zdecydujesz sie na piwnice to pomysl o garazu , czy nie warto przeniesc go do piwnicy. Zyskasz sporo przestrzeni na gorze a i dom bedzie ladniejszy , choc i teraz jest bardzo ladny  :Wink2:

----------


## Matti

> Jesli chodzi o koszt piwnicy w stanie surowym to zalezy to od gruntu na ktorym bedziesz stawial dom.
> Moim zdaniem twoj dom bedzie wygladal duzo lepiej jak go podwyzszysz.
> Calkowity koszt piwnicy zalezy od tego jak bedzie wykonczona.
> Czy 25% calkowitej ceny domu? Moze wiecej , moze mniej to zalezy nie tylko od piwnicy ale i od tego jak wykonczysz dom.
> Jak zrobisz piwnice to warto aby bylo do niej wejscie od wewnatrz  i z zewnatrz. A jak juz zdecydujesz sie na piwnice to pomysl o garazu , czy nie warto przeniesc go do piwnicy. Zyskasz sporo przestrzeni na gorze a i dom bedzie ladniejszy , choc i teraz jest bardzo ladny


Goni_Mnie_Peleton ma racje te 25 % jest cena budynku w stanie "surowym"

----------


## anpi

> Goni_Mnie_Peleton ma racje te 25 % jest cena budynku w stanie "surowym"


To i tak sporo, chociaż pewnie zależy dla kogo  :big grin:  Dla mnie - spooooooro. Dlatego zrezygnowałem z piwnicy.

----------


## Silkroad

chodzi o 25 % ceny domu w stanie surowym ? Chciałbym w piwnicy zrobić pomieszczenia na działalność gospodarczą więc jednym słowem ma być ładnie  bo mają być tam pomieszczenia typowo biurowe. 
Zastanawiam się nad ceną bo stan surowy zamknięty dla tego projektu to koszt około 140 tyś tak mniej więcej mi powiedziano. Czyli koszt piwnicy może się zamknąć w 30 tyś ?

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

Jak ma byc ladne biuro , to na pewno nie.
Okna , drzwi , instalacje , tynki , alarmy , wykonczenie ..... kupa kasy.
30 tys to moze byc stan surowy , ale to zalezy od gruntu na jakim chcesz stawiac dom.

----------


## Bełatka

Potwierdzam koszt piwnicy w stanie surowym wyniósł mnie ok. 30 tys.

----------


## beton44

> Potwierdzam koszt piwnicy w stanie surowym wyniósł mnie ok. 30 tys.



czy chodzi o to, że tyle wydałeś/aś dotąd na budowę???

przecież gdyby nie było piwnicy, też pewnie zrobić by trzeba ławy fundamentowe, ściany fundamentowe, wsypać między nie kilkanaście wywrotek piachu  :ohmy:  


tak że nie jest to wzrost kosztu z powodu piwnicy chyba?

----------


## Bełatka

Owszem bez piwnicy byłoby taniej, ale ja buduję na działce ze spadkiem i wspypanie dużej ilości piachu w fundament też pewno sporo by kosztowało.
Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany mogę policzyć koszt samych ław i niskich ścian fundamentowych tzn. wersję bez piwnicy po cenach jakie ja płaciłam.

----------


## Silkroad

No właśnie tez mi się tak wydaje, że nie można chyba rozpatrywać piwnicy jako coś zupełnie osobnego - bo budując bez piwnicy cz z są jakieś koszty wspólne np. Koparka kopiąc dół pod fundament domu bez piwnicy pracuje przykładowo 3 godziny a kopiąc pod piwnicę 4 godziny. Więc jestem ciekaw ile podraża taka piwnica. Bo może się okazać, że zamiast 30 tyś wyjdzie tylko 10 tyś. Licząc to np. tak : Fundament domu bez piwnicy wychodzi 20 tyś a fundament takiego samego domu z piwnicą 30 tyś. 

Jeśli się mylę to proszę poprawcie mnie ale tak mi się wydaje.

Cały czas zastanawiam się czy nie popsuje wybranego projektu piwnicą np. wstawiając okna oraz gdzie zrobić wejście do piwnicy skoro ma być od zewnątrz. 

przypominam projetkt domu http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=69&infopage=1

----------


## anpi

Gdy budowałem fundament, wszyscy namawiali mnie na piwnicę. Wahałem się, więc policzyłem na szybko:
- podwyższenie fundamentu: ok. 3000 zł
- strop: ok. 7000 zł
- wyższe kominy: ok. 1000 zł
- instalacja elektryczna w piwnicy: ok. 500 zł
- schody: ok. 1000 zł
- izolacja: ok. 1000 zł
- wylewka w piwnicy: ok. 2000 zł

To taka opcja minimum, bez podłóg, tynków i dodatkowych instalacji. Wyszło mi grubo ponad 10 tys. a wiem, że na pewno wszystkiego nie wziąłem pod uwagę. Zrezygnowałem i nie zrobiłem piwnicy. Z jednej strony trochę żałuję, ale też widzę teraz, że pod koniec budowy, podczas wykańczania te kilkanaście tysięcy to bardzo znacząca kwota.

----------


## AldonkaS

Ja mam piwnicę i... jestem bardzo zadowolona. Co do kosztów - dom to jeden wielki koszt, ale i spelnienie marzeń. Piwnica kosztuje i to sporo - wyliczenie anpiego - jest z grubsza 2-3 razy za małe (nawet jak na stan surowy):
1) piwnica to dodatkowe okna,
2) lepsza zilolacja pionowa i poziomia,
3) często drenaż (w domu bez piwnicy - zbędny dodatek),
4) koszt instalacji,
5) dodatkowe drzwi (nawet te najtańsze - to wydatek 1000 lub więcj PLN),
6) schody,
7) dodatkowy strop,
 :cool:  dodatkowe kafelki na podłodze,
9) wykończenie ścian,
10) dodatkowe oswietlenie i gniazdka,
11) i wiele innych drobnych rzeczy,


ale WARTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lee

Piwnica pod moim domkem wyniosła w stanie surowym 35tyś zł, pamietem ze wyszło 4tys bloczków betonowych, izolacje, drenaż strop , przedewszystkim ziemia bo kopalismy 1,7 do ziemi, kopiec kosciuszki miałem na budowie :smile:

----------


## MAK

argumenty za piwnicą:
1) trudne warunki geologiczne w płytkich warstwach - wymagające specjalnego fundamentowania.
2) wąska działka - brak miejsca na garaż
3)suchy grunt lub możliwość łatwego drenażu
4)pochyła działka (spad do ulicy) - mozliwość umieszczenia garażu bez stromego zjazdu

tak na szybko

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> No właśnie tez mi się tak wydaje, że nie można chyba rozpatrywać piwnicy jako coś zupełnie osobnego - bo budując bez piwnicy cz z są jakieś koszty wspólne np. Koparka kopiąc dół pod fundament domu bez piwnicy pracuje przykładowo 3 godziny a kopiąc pod piwnicę 4 godziny. Więc jestem ciekaw ile podraża taka piwnica. Bo może się okazać, że zamiast 30 tyś wyjdzie tylko 10 tyś. Licząc to np. tak : Fundament domu bez piwnicy wychodzi 20 tyś a fundament takiego samego domu z piwnicą 30 tyś. 
> 
> Jeśli się mylę to proszę poprawcie mnie ale tak mi się wydaje.
> 
> Cały czas zastanawiam się czy nie popsuje wybranego projektu piwnicą np. wstawiając okna oraz gdzie zrobić wejście do piwnicy skoro ma być od zewnątrz. 
> 
> przypominam projetkt domu http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=69&infopage=1


Porownania owych kosztow wspolnych mozna robic tylko na samym poczatku. Jesli traktowac piwnice jako koszt dodatkowego stropu i kilku warstw bloczkow fundamentowych minus cena piasku i podlogi na gruncie to rzeczywiscie jej cena moze wydawac sie atrakcyjna. Tylko , ze to na dobra sprawe nie piwnica tylko dziura pod podloga. Mysle ze jesli przyjac cene m2 domu pod klucz 2000zl to cena m2 wykonczonej piwnicy bedzie w granicach 800zl. Tak sobie z grubsza "strzelilem". Co wy na to?

----------


## Świerzak

jesli AldonkaS uważa wyliczenia Anpiego za 2-3 zaniżone... to moje pieniądze na koncie chyba kopulują i rodzą....
..



> podwyższenie fundamentu: ok. 3000 zł 
> - strop: ok. 7000 zł 
> - wyższe kominy: ok. 1000 zł 
> - instalacja elektryczna w piwnicy: ok. 500 zł 
> - schody: ok. 1000 zł 
> - izolacja: ok. 1000 zł 
> - wylewka w piwnicy: ok. 2000 zł



podwyższenie fundamentu- powiedzmy ok
strop!! ja mam piwnicę nad prawie połową domu, ok 35m2 strop lałem w sobote :
koszty: beton b20 1100 pln/5m3
zbrojenie ok 450 kg. / 1000 pln
robocizna wliczona w koszta postawienia całego domu +/-2000
kominy- w piwnicy 600 szt. cegieł 0.60 pln/szt = 360 pln kanały i rury 300 pln
schody: w przyszłości lekkie na konstrukcji sam zrobię
WYLEWKA 2000!! łomatko  3,5 m3 betonu =730 pln

moje koszta sa na pewno mniejsze gdyż robie dużo sam..


 JEDNO JEST PEWNE DOM MOŻNA WYKOŃCZYĆ NIECO PÓŹNIEJ... A PÓŹNIEJ PIWNICY ZROBIĆ SIĘ NIE DA!!
już była o tym mowa: jakie oszczędnosci może dać piwnica , np tańsze źródło ogrzewania... dodatkowe mijsce w domu przez co bryła może być bardziej zwarta= mniejsza =tańsza.. 

nie mniej jednak powstrzymuje się od krytyki wszystkich pesymistów, zwłaszcza tych co budowe ogladaja w niedzielę po obiedzie.. ci na pewno zapłacą najwięcej!!

----------


## piejar

Potwierdzam, że piwnica to 30-40 tys. Ja piwnicę mam bo od początku zakładałem ogrzewanie węglowe. Poza tym jest to fajne miejsce na urządzenie warsztatu, fitness itp.

----------


## anpi

> Ja mam piwnicę i... jestem bardzo zadowolona. Co do kosztów - dom to jeden wielki koszt, ale i spelnienie marzeń. Piwnica kosztuje i to sporo - wyliczenie anpiego - jest z grubsza 2-3 razy za małe (nawet jak na stan surowy):
> 1) piwnica to dodatkowe okna,
> 2) lepsza zilolacja pionowa i poziomia,
> 3) często drenaż (w domu bez piwnicy - zbędny dodatek),
> 4) koszt instalacji,
> 5) dodatkowe drzwi (nawet te najtańsze - to wydatek 1000 lub więcj PLN),
> 6) schody,
> 7) dodatkowy strop,
>  dodatkowe kafelki na podłodze,
> ...


Moje wyliczenie jest może niedoszacowane, bo robiłem je na szybko w głowie, poza tym warunki gruntowe mam bardzo dobre - czysty piasek, do 2,5 metra nie ma śladu wilgoci.

----------


## anpi

> jesli AldonkaS uważa wyliczenia Anpiego za 2-3 zaniżone... to moje pieniądze na koncie chyba kopulują i rodzą....


Świerzak, od razy widać, że dopiero zaczynasz budowę. Na początku wszystko zupełnie inaczej wygląda, jak dojdziesz do wykończeniówki, to będziesz inaczej śpiewał (cienko)  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## AldonkaS

Ja mam od 0,5m od powierzchni samą glinę (wykopy robiłam do 4metrów i dalej jest glina) - a więc trudny grunt, w związku z czym koszty są nieco większe, ale mówienie że piwnica - to tylko: trochę bloczków i strop - jest sporym nieporozumieniem.
Świerzak - nie wiem gdzie sie budujesz, ale ja rok temu za samą robociznę stropu (stemplowanie, układanie stropu, wieńce, zalewanie) płaciłam 2000PLN, za schody do piwnicy 500,00PLN (zabiegowe), o innych kosztach już pisałam.
Poza tym, piwnica to takie miejsce, w którym jak zaoszczędzisz - to bardzoszybko wyjdą Ci wszystkie błędy  :sad:   :sad:   :sad: .

NIemniej - piwnica to fajna rzecz, gdybym miała jeszcze raz się budować - to na pewno w domu będzie piwnica!!!!! - i to pod całością (nie uznaję półśrodków).

----------


## Jola_K

Juz gdzies byl podobny temat... 




> Ja mam od 0,5m od powierzchni samą glinę (wykopy robiłam do 4metrów i dalej jest glina) - a więc trudny grunt, w związku z czym koszty są nieco większe, ale mówienie że piwnica - to tylko: trochę bloczków i strop - jest sporym nieporozumieniem.
> Świerzak - nie wiem gdzie sie budujesz, ale ja rok temu za samą robociznę stropu (stemplowanie, układanie stropu, wieńce, zalewanie) płaciłam 2000PLN, za schody do piwnicy 500,00PLN (zabiegowe), o innych kosztach już pisałam.
> Poza tym, piwnica to takie miejsce, w którym jak zaoszczędzisz - to bardzoszybko wyjdą Ci wszystkie błędy   .
> 
> NIemniej - piwnica to fajna rzecz, gdybym miała jeszcze raz się budować - to na pewno w domu będzie piwnica!!!!! - i to pod całością (nie uznaję półśrodków).



Mamy podobna sytuacje gruntowa.
My zaczelismy rezygnowac z piwnicy, po ekspertyzie geotechnicznej i wyroku do 4m glina, oraz juz ostateczna rezygnacja gdy dostalismy wycene od wykonawcy sama piwnica poczatkowo szacowana na 60tys - czesciowe podpiwniczenie ok 60m. 
Piwnica wlasciwie nie jest nam potrzebna - dom bedzie duzy. 

Decyzja o czesciowym a nie calkowitym podpiwniczeniu zostala podjeta ze wzgledu na to, ze nie mielibysmy co zrobic z tak duza powierzchnia - powierzchnia zabudowy domu to 201m kw! Sama powierzchnia uzytkowa to 274m, powiekszac ja o kolejne 200? Przy czym koszt budowy czesciowego podpiwniczenia nie musi byc nizszy niz calkowitego.

Przemyslelismy i zrezygnowalismy.
Tylko tej piwnicznej atmosferki szkoda, no i moge zapomniec o piwniczce z winem    :cry:

----------


## Geno

dlaczego glina to trudny grunt?

----------


## Jola_K

Juz kilka lat - nawet nascie, minelo od zajec z gleboznawstwa czy geologii, ale *ogolnie* rzecz biorac...
Glina i glina pylasta maja silne wlasciwosci higroskopijne (chlona wode jak gabka), woda nie przesiaka w nizsze warstwy tylko w nich pozostaje.
Dlatego nalezy stoswac specjalne bardzo drogie izolacje na fundamenty.
Izolacja musi byc wykonana dokladnie.
Dodatkowe zabezpieczenia to drenaze opaskowe i odwodnienia.

Ale nalezy wspomniec ze gliny/gliny pylaste to bardzo spoiste i nosne grunty, bardzo dobre dla posadowienia budynku (w przeciwienstwie np do piasku).

----------


## Geno

> Juz kilka lat - nawet nascie, minelo od zajec z gleboznawstwa czy geologii, ale *ogolnie* rzecz biorac...
> Glina i glina pylasta maja silne wlasciwosci higroskopijne (chlona wode jak gabka), woda nie przesiaka w nizsze warstwy tylko w nich pozostaje.
> Dlatego nalezy stoswac specjalne bardzo drogie izolacje na fundamenty.
> Izolacja musi byc wykonana dokladnie.
> Dodatkowe zabezpieczenia to drenaze opaskowe i odwodnienia.
> 
> Ale nalezy wspomniec ze gliny/gliny pylaste to bardzo spoiste i nosne grunty, bardzo dobre dla posadowienia budynku (w przeciwienstwie np do piasku).


Jeśli zwierciadło wody gruntowej jest nisko to nie widze problemu żadnego - jeśli chodzo o nośność to różnie z tym bywa ,pisek wypada z reguły lepiej. Ja mam na glinie z piwnicę i bez drenażu.

----------


## Jola_K

> Napisał Jola_K
> 
> Juz kilka lat - nawet nascie, minelo od zajec z gleboznawstwa czy geologii, ale *ogolnie* rzecz biorac...
> Glina i glina pylasta maja silne wlasciwosci higroskopijne (chlona wode jak gabka), woda nie przesiaka w nizsze warstwy tylko w nich pozostaje.
> Dlatego nalezy stoswac specjalne bardzo drogie izolacje na fundamenty.
> Izolacja musi byc wykonana dokladnie.
> Dodatkowe zabezpieczenia to drenaze opaskowe i odwodnienia.
> 
> Ale nalezy wspomniec ze gliny/gliny pylaste to bardzo spoiste i nosne grunty, bardzo dobre dla posadowienia budynku (w przeciwienstwie np do piasku).
> ...


Oczywiscie wiele zalezy od indywidualnych cech danego terenu.
Dlatego na poczatku napisalam ogolnie rzecz biorac   :Wink2:  
Bradzo istotby jest pozim wod gruntowych! I to w przypadku kazdego gruntu pod budowe.
W przypadku wedrujacych, nisko ulokowanych wod podziemnych piasek nie jest bezpiecznym podkladem, latwo moze byc wymywany a konsekwencja jest nierowne osiadanie bydynku.

PS
Ciekawa "wiedzminowa" strona, poczytam w wolnej chwili..   :Wink2:

----------


## Świerzak

> anpi   Wysłany : Nie, 17 Wrzesień 2006 21:21      Temat postu :  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Świerzak napisał: 
> jesli AldonkaS uważa wyliczenia Anpiego za 2-3 zaniżone... to moje pieniądze na koncie chyba kopulują i rodzą.... 
> 
> 
> 
> Świerzak, od razy widać, że dopiero zaczynasz budowę. Na początku wszystko zupełnie inaczej wygląda, jak dojdziesz do wykończeniówki, to będziesz inaczej śpiewał (cienko)





masz racje anpi że zaczynam budowę ale etap piwnicy mam za sobą a jej wykończenie przed sobą (fakt) nie mniej jednak nie bedzie w niej stał stół bilardowy (choć marze o takim :smile:  tylko kocioł węglowy.. żadnych luxusów

mniemam że miałeś namysli wykończenie całego domu ale wtedy to "co ma pieron do wiatraka"
do aldonkis:
jesli chodzi o koszta robocizny.. hmmm cóż ty masz taką ekipe ja inną... może masz lepsza a ja gorszą.. może ich nie pilnujesz a ja razem z nimi pracuję... robocizna stanu surowego bez fundamantów:
- wymurowanie piwnicy+ strop
-sciany zew.i wew.
-kominy szt 3
-płyta główna ze zbrojeniem i szalowaniem
-ścian kolanowa + siany działowe na poddaszu
-2x słupy podtrzymujace dach
w sumie 10 tys
 a wogóle to nie lubie takich tematów


a własnie dlaczego nie robisz piwnicy w glinie...
ja mam w glinie!! z drenażem i dobra izolacją..

[/img]

----------


## anpi

> mniemam że miałeś namysli wykończenie całego domu ale wtedy to "co ma pieron do wiatraka"
> [/img]


Dobrze mniemasz  :big grin:  A piernik do wiatraka ma bardzo wiele. Otóż te kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąt tysięcy wydane na piwnicy może Ci zabraknąć na końcu budowy. Ja wolę nie mieć piwnicy, niż np. wykończonych podłóg czy założonych drzwi wewnętrznych.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> ....te kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąt tysięcy wydane na piwnicy może Ci zabraknąć na końcu budowy. Ja wolę nie mieć piwnicy, niż np. wykończonych podłóg czy założonych drzwi wewnętrznych.


Temat wielokrotnie wracał, to tak jak dyskutowac wełna kontra styropian itp, generalnie wielu mówi nie ale tylko ze względu na koszty bo piwnica to dobra rzecz   :Wink2:  , i można dyskutowac bez końca, bym powiedział mieć czy nie wieć piwnicy to kwestia gustu a o gustach się nie dyskutuje   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 
 Koszty, należy uwzględnić także nie tylko to co na ziemi, garaż w piwnicy to nie obok domu, czyli koszt ścian garażu idzie do piwnicy, podłoga tak samo, tynki itp, mniej na górze czyli mniejszy dach itd, nigdy nikt nie wyliczy dokładnie jaka róznica kosztów, chyba ze dwa bliżniacze będzie stawiał.   :cool:

----------


## AManys

Pytanie do tych którzy mają piwnicę.

Ile więcej - według waszych obliczeń - trzeba włożyć kaski, aby mieć piwnicę.

Ciałbym mieć piwnicę pod takim domkiem
http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=3...m475cf1e93ef99

Dodaję, że mam szkody górnicze nr 3, ale różnicę wzmocnienia ze standartem dopłaca kopania.

Proszę o info

----------


## Kane66

warunki gruntowo-wodne znane ? samo WYMUROWANIE piwnic to nie jest wielki koszt - wyzsza sciana fundamentowa. Kolejne koszta: 

- strop zamiast podłogi na gruncie (roznica na robociznie i materiałach)
- w zaleznosci od warunkow gruntowych - koniecznosc porzadnej izolacji wodnej
- jesli piwnica grzana - koniecznosc ocieplenia scian piwnicy styro od zewnatrz, zalecany styropian klasy Styrodur itp
- jesli piwnica grzana - instalacja grzewcza
- instalacja elektryczna (chocby szczątkowa)
- garaz w piwnicy (jesli sie robi) - koszt dobrze wykonanego zjazdu (z odwodnieniem)
- najczesciej maly koszt dodatkowego wejscia i schodkow by dostac sie do piwnicy z zewnatrz domu
- koszt schodow wewnetrznych - z piwnicy na parter
- koszt wylewek i izolacji poziomej (choc za to na parterze polozysz tylko folie i spokoj)
- koszt dodatkowych okien (jesli przewidujesz okna), parapetow
- byc moze koszt tynkowania chocby cementowo-wapiennym
- i pewnie sto pięćdziesiąt innych kosztów

tak jak to wielokrotnie mówili przeróżne ludziska: piwnica to po prostu kondygnacja. mozesz jej metraż przyjąć w cenie 1/2 parteru od metra na gotowo. Co nie znaczy ze sie zmiescisz. Bardzo wiele od tego JAKA to ma byc piwnica  :wink: 

Ja piwnice zrobilem - potrzebowalem duzy warsztat (dzialalnosc gospodarcza), garaz, przestrzen magazynowa i kotlownie (piec na drewno).

----------


## mariankossy

Koszy piwnicy to ok. 20-25% całego domu, ale może być więcej zależy jaki standart wykończenia.

Pytanko do Ciebie: jak to jest ze zwrotem za szkody górnicze? 
Jak i do kogo się zwrócic?

----------


## Kris2222

mam dom podpiwniczony w 100% , coś 10m na 11,5 m , około 100m2 , 
koszt tych piwnic (ściany +strop,izolacja,drenaż, prace ziemne)
 w 2006roku to 38 000zł ,

Musisz pamiętać że przy stropie monolitycznym potrzebujesz podwójne stemple ,bo w piwnicy trza stemple około 220cm a na parterze już 260cm , podkładanie odpada, można doprowadzić w najlepszym razie do krzywizn a w najgorszym do zawalenia szalunku. 
U siebie miałem około 400 szt.  stempli , dziś mam masę drzewa na opał   :Lol:  ale koszt to był .

Następnie trze tam elektrykę zrobić, czasami CO , tynki, posadzki, kolejne schody do wykończenia , u mnie dodatkowo 7 drzwi, malowanie, wszystko trza wykończyć. Oczywiście możesz to olać i zrobić to na odpierdziel bo to w końcu piwnica.
Chyba że jesteś taki jak ja i wszędzie musi być cacy , ja bez piwnic bym w życiu nie budował, chociażby ze względy na potrzebną kotłownie i zamiłowanie do majsterkowania   :big tongue:  
Ale śmiało można przyjąć ze to 20 -30% kosztu budowy

----------


## AManys

Dzięki za odpowedzi. Głównie chodzi mi o takie informacje jak podał Kris2222 , cena na rok 2006 - tyle, a tyle. 

Ja wg. projektu mam prostokąt 11x8,8 m.

Argumenty przemawiające za piwnicą tak jak u Krisa2222 - kotłownia, skład opału, majsterkowanie. Poza tym mam też spadek działki na tych 9m szerokości ok. 1 m różnicy. 

Tak więc myślę, że ściany fundamentowe tak czy inaczej się stawia w domu bez piwnic na ok. 1 m, czyli piwnica 2,2. Teoretycznie dokłada się 1,2 m. Dochodzi strop - izolacja, dreny.

Kolejnym argumentem za jest obserwacja ludzi, którzy budowali bez piwnicy.
Po paru latach dostawiają tzw. budynki gospodarcze, a myślę, że taki budynek jest na pewno droższy od piwnic. Dodatkowa więźba, dachówki itp.

Jeżeli jakieś moje założenia są błędnę proszę o wskazówki.

Odpowiadając na pytanie *mariankossy* Ja mam pismo z kopalni, że działka ma 3 stopień szkód górniczych.

teraz kupując projekt gotowy musisz go dać do adaptacji i projektant "dozbraja" - wzmacnia konstukcję tak aby odpowiadała tym szkodom. Za to dozbrojenie ma zwrócić ci kopalnia. 

Nie wiem jeszcze gdzie i w jakiej formie się zwracasz, bo to przede mną, ale słyszałem, że kopalnie mocno ociągają się z wypłatą, a jak zależy ci na kasie to proponują ugodę i wypłacają mniejszą kasę, ale od ręki.

Pozdr.

----------


## Seba7207

My mamy podpiwniczenie pod całym budynkiem (oprócz garażu). Około 60m^2. Wykop na głębokośc 2,2m, wywiezienie ziemi, 3 tatry pospółki - 6 tys - robocizna. Ławy, strop , sam beton + pompa - ok 11tys zł (razem z chudziakiem). Stal ok. 3 tys zł, Strop Teriva ok 5 tys. Cement ok 3 tony. + robocizna, deski na szalunki itp. Izolacje, styropiany, kleje, siatka, dyspberity itp. ok. 12-14 tys zł. Budowa od maja 2007

----------


## AManys

Dzięki za tak rzeczowe odpowiedzi. Czyli koszt ok. 37-40 tyś. 

W takim razie jak założę, że jak bym nie robił piwnicy to wydam na ławy i ściany fundament, wykop, posadzkę itp ok. 20 tyś - to w dużym uproszczeniu dodatkowe pieniądze na piwnicę to ok. 20 tyś.

Jeżeli jest to taki dodatkowy koszt to będę budował z piwnicą.
Wiadomo, że później dochodzi tynkowanie, elektryka, drzwi

Jak moje założenia są błędne - poprawcie

----------


## Seba7207

Nie liczyłem jeszcze kosztu robocizny (murowanie itp. trzeba doliczyć jeszcze z 20-24 tys zł. W sumie z tynkowaniem, wylewkami, elektryką wyjdzie jak nic 70-80 tys zł.

----------


## Kris2222

Ja w swoich piwnicach mam 500m2 tynków, 100 m2 wylewek , około 30 punktów elektrycznych, 6 okien , koszty rosną ale mam tyle pomieszczeń że na pralnie starczy , warsztat,kotłownie , pomieszczenie na agregat z awaryjnego zasilania i odkurzacz centralny + graty , no i jeszcze jednio pomieszczenie nie wiem do czego . Wszystkie 5 pom. ma po 20m2 ,wiec duże..

Obok domu ma duży garaż(6x10m) pod jednym dachem z domem ,ale nie podpiwniczony,połączony schodami z piwnica domu. Koszty wykonania stanu zero były dosyć duże , wykop na 120cm ,potem ławy ,na ławach ścianka fundamentowa na 140cm , potem izolacja, następnie zasypanie piachem te 140cm . Dziś bym to podpiwniczył ,doszedł by koszt stropu instalacji i tynku.Ale już za późno    :Wink2:

----------


## Sasha

kriss 
ale na tych piwnicach to jeszcze dom postawisz?  :wink: 

Warto sobie uświadomić jedną rzecz: koszt wybudowania piwnicy m2 jest większy niż wybudowanie m2 domu. Jeżeli mamy miejsce na działce to lepiej zbudować większy dom.

----------


## Kris2222

ja mam duży dom , całej powierzchni będzie z około 400m2 wiec większego już nie chce   :Lol:   jak na dwie osoby to w sam raz   :Lol:

----------


## edde

> .......
> Warto sobie uświadomić jedną rzecz: koszt wybudowania piwnicy m2 jest większy niż wybudowanie m2 domu.


wybacz, ale g***o prawda   :cool:

----------


## Sasha

> Napisał Sasha
> 
> .......
> Warto sobie uświadomić jedną rzecz: koszt wybudowania piwnicy m2 jest większy niż wybudowanie m2 domu.
> 
> 
> wybacz, ale g***o prawda


przy wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych szybko zmieniłbyś zdanie i tylko pod nosem powtarzałbyś g**o, g**o, g**o, ... no co za g**o!!! 

PS
A w piwnicy miałbyś wylęgarnie żab  :smile:

----------


## edde

autor wątku nie pisze o poziomie wód gruntowych,
ty pisząc o tych kosztach m2 też nie wiec teraz nie usprawiedliwiaj się tymi wodami, wcześniej nikt nie rozważa wód gruntowych wiec to co napisałeś trochę nie przylega do dyskusji i tyle

----------


## Sasha

> autor wątku nie pisze o poziomie wód gruntowych,
> ty pisząc o tych kosztach m2 też nie wiec teraz nie usprawiedliwiaj się tymi wodami, wcześniej nikt nie rozważa wód gruntowych wiec to co napisałeś trochę nie przylega do dyskusji i tyle


edde
jesteś inżynierem? Czy nie zrozumiałeś pytania?
autor pisze



> Ile więcej - według waszych obliczeń - trzeba włożyć kaski, aby mieć piwnicę.


Wg obliczeń i doświadczeń innych użytkowników koszt piwnicy jest większy niż domu. To czy to będzie wartość x, czy x + 100 ma chyba mniejsze znaczenie ponieważ już zależy od bardzo wielu rzeczy.

----------


## edde

> mozesz jej metraż przyjąć w cenie 1/2 parteru od metra na gotowo





> Koszy piwnicy to ok. 20-25% całego domu






> Ale śmiało można przyjąć ze to 20 -30% kosztu budowy





> Wg obliczeń i doświadczeń innych użytkowników koszt piwnicy jest większy niż domu


no jakoś z powyższych cytatów z tego wątku nie wynika...

----------


## samotnik

Zdania usłyszałem dzisiaj dwa - rozbieżne. Jedna osoba twierdziła, że jej znajomegu piwnica kosztowała prawie tyle, co nic, a druga, że jej znajomego piwnica kosztowała niemal tyle, co reszta domu w sumie! W tym drugim domu kiedyś byłem - piwnica faktycznie jest duża, grunt dość mokry i trzeba było porządnie zabezpieczyć, ale że aż tyle? Akurat stoję przed koniecznością podjęcia strategicznej decyzji, czy robię piwnicę, czy nie. Mam mały spadek terenu (ok. 6%), ale nie chciałbym bez sensu wydawać pieniędzy - jeśli taniej ma wyjść jakiś mały budynek gospodarczy typu domek ogrodnika, to wolę tak.

----------


## pionan

> mnie kosztowała tyle co nic, ale ja złotych kranów w piwnicy nie przewiduję


tyle co nic, tzn ile?? 
Nasi znajomi są na etapie piwnicy. Policzmy z grubsza stan surowy. 
Koparka 1500zł
Pręty zbrojeniowe ?? Powiedzmy 1000zł.
Beton - ogólnie około 40 kubików - ławy, płyta chudziaka, strop nad piwnicą - ok. 6k zł
Bloczki fundamentowe - 4000szt x 2,60zł - około 10k zł
Strop - nie wiem - około 5k zł
Izolacje - abizol, styropian, folia kubełkowa - ponad 2k zł
Cement, piach, plastryfikator - powiedzmy skromnie ok 1k zł
Robocizna - 17k zł.
Razem SS - około 43 tysięcy złotych.

Póżniej dojdą:
instalacje - przecież musisz mieć w piwnicy prąd, wode,
tynki - cementowo-wapienne - ja płaciłem 24 zł/m2 - policz powierzchnie ścian i sufitów
posadzki - 12 zł/m2
no i wykończenie, czyli okładziny podłogowe i ścienne, malowanie ścian.
Piwnica pod domkiem o powierzchni 120m2 - koszt na gotowo - myślę, że około 70 tysiecy złotych.

Tyle co nic?? No to nieżle  :smile:

----------


## photos

> tyle co nic, tzn ile?? 
> Nasi znajomi są na etapie piwnicy. Policzmy z grubsza stan surowy. 
> Koparka 1500zł
> Pręty zbrojeniowe ?? Powiedzmy 1000zł.
> Beton - ogólnie około 40 kubików - ławy, płyta chudziaka, strop nad piwnicą - ok. 6k zł
> Bloczki fundamentowe - 4000szt x 2,60zł - około 10k zł
> Strop - nie wiem - około 5k zł
> Izolacje - abizol, styropian, folia kubełkowa - ponad 2k zł
> Cement, piach, plastryfikator - powiedzmy skromnie ok 1k zł
> ...


Mocno przesadzona kwota. Liczysz koszt betonu raz 6 tys ogolnie na  wszystko, pozniej dodajesz koszt stropu jaki?? Bo zbrojenie i robote tez policzyles oddzielnie. Poza tym lawy tak czy siak trzeba zrobic. lawa okolo 40 cm. Budujac zgodnie z normami spod lawy musi byc conajmniej 120 cm pod poziomem gruntu. A wiec reszta musi byc wymurowana z bloczka. Tak wiec na dom bez piwnicy tez tego bloczka sporo pojdzie bo okolo 80 cm sciana. Dodaj do tego 140 cm sciany z bloczka i masz odpowiednia wysokosc piwnicy. Lawy jak pisalem te same. Beton na strop tez niepotrzebnie liczysz bo tak czy siak chudziak musialbys zrobic. Zbrojenie w strop juz tak. 
Nie mam w tej chwili czasu aby przeliczyc to dokladnie, chociaz gdzies juz o tym pisalem bo byl podobny temat. Ja mam piwnice pod polowa domu i jej koszt lacznie z tynkami i elektryka to cos ponad 20 tys, chyba 25 dokladnie plus robota, ktora ja wykonalem sam.
Ogolnie 70 tys to za duza kwota ale pod caly dom o 50 tys trzeba myslec z robota.
I piwnica to spory wydatek

----------


## pionan

> ja na swoja piwnicę wydałem dużo mniej, warunki wodne mam idealne, woda gruntowa 17mppt, koparka 1500zł, strop teriva  kosztował 6 tyś + 2  tyś zbrojenie + 2 tyś zalewanie, bloczki betonowe na wymurowanie ściany  licowej 2,5 tyś, zabezpieczenie p-wodne dysperbit 3 wiadra po 50 zł  każde + folia kubełkowa 500 zł, za ocieplenie robi 10 cm granulatu  pianki poliuretanowej po 45 zł/m3, ściany piwnicy postawiłem z szarego  siporka popioowego tego bardziej wodoodpornego kupowanego po 6 zł sztuk, do tego okna w tańszej wersji bo to piwnica, instalacje robiłem samodzielnie wyszły jakieś grosze poniżej 1000zł za wszystko, tynki tradycyjne cem-wap 16zł/m2 filcowane gipsem
> 
> odpadło zasypywanie piaskiem, ławy nie liczę bo i tak ją robisz, tak samo ścianę fundamentową i jej izolację, albo wylewka i izolacja na parterze, robocizna na cały dom kosztowała mnie 30tyś razem z dachem, obawiam się że bez piwnicy urwał bym murarzowi góra 5 tyś
> 
> ergo: niektórzy budują domek bez piwnicy i na stan 0 czyli same fundamenty wydają 40 tyś, ja za tyle mam 136m2 domku ekstra, prawie za darmo, ale na prawdę nie bronię wydać komuś na piwnicę 70tyś, wszak _Owce są po to żeby je strzyc_


ekstra, to masz powierzchnie do ogrzewania, bo chyba w tej piwnicy mieszkał nie będziesz??  :smile:  Za 40k zł. To ja miałem fundament+ściany parteru i strop. Domek 102m2 + 23m2 garaż "przyklejony" do budynku.

Odpowiadając zainteresowanemu. Za kwote jaką wydasz na piwnicę, altanke wybudujesz chyba za złota. Chłopie, nie zastanawiaj sie, tylko o ile masz w miarę sporą działkę, wybuduj sobie fajną szopke drewnianą na kalmoty, a zaoszczędzoną w ten sposób kasę przeznacz na co masz ochotę.
A i jeszcze jedno. Moją żonę babcia zapytała czy mamy piwnicę. Żona odpowiedziała, ze nie. Na to babcia: "a gdzie będziecie trzymać ziemniaki?". Na co żona odpowiedziała: "w sklepie".  :smile:

----------


## Zbigniew74

> ekstra, to masz powierzchnie do ogrzewania, bo chyba w tej piwnicy mieszkał nie będziesz??  Za 40k zł. To ja miałem fundament+ściany parteru i strop. Domek 102m2 + 23m2 garaż "przyklejony" do budynku.
> 
> Odpowiadając zainteresowanemu. Za kwote jaką wydasz na piwnicę, altanke wybudujesz chyba za złota. Chłopie, nie zastanawiaj sie, tylko o ile masz w miarę sporą działkę, wybuduj sobie fajną szopke drewnianą na kalmoty, a zaoszczędzoną w ten sposób kasę przeznacz na co masz ochotę.
> A i jeszcze jedno. Moją żonę babcia zapytała czy mamy piwnicę. Żona odpowiedziała, ze nie. Na to babcia: "a gdzie będziecie trzymać ziemniaki?". Na co żona odpowiedziała: "w sklepie".


Rozumiem, że jesteś przeciwnikiem piwnicy, ale piwnica w dzisiejszych czasach nie służy do trzymania ziemniaków. Zwykle są tam pomieszczenia rekreacyjne, może garaż i pomieszczenia do trzymania wszystkich rzeczy związanych z posiadaniem domu z działką.
U mnie duży garaż 45m2, pomieszczenie ze stołem do ping ponga, piłarzykami, tarcza z rzutkami w czasie imprez rzadko z tego pomieszczenia wychodzimy  :smile:  A gra w gonitwę jest dla organizmu zabójcza :smile:  to pomieszcze ma z 40m2, oprócz tego kotłownia z zapasem wysuszonego zeszłorocznego drewna z małym kibelkiem, żeby na górę nie latać po paru piwkach  :smile:  Rowerownia w której trzymam cztery rowery, kosiarkę, grila, opony i inne potrzebne rzeczy do prac w ogrodzie. A jeszcze jest pomieszczenie na meble ogrodowe z tarasu stół na 6 osób z dwoma ławeczkami i dwoma krzesłami.

Po to jest piwnica. Oczywiście jak kogoś nie stać niech jej nie buduje. U mnie trochę wymusiło to warunki ukształktowania terenu, spadek na długości domu o 2,5m. Jakby spadku nie było piwnica też by była może bez garażu.

Oczywiście można postawić altankę, ale ja wolę mieć przestrzeń na działce niż stawiać na niej dodatkowe budynki.

Moim zdaniem jak Cię stać buduj piwnicę. Faktycznie jak ktoś ma finanse na 100metrowy dom to piwnicy juz nie wybuduje.

----------


## admiro

Koszt częściowego podpiwniczenia 3m x 6m pod garażem 22 tyś zł, co stanowi 30% kosztu budowy garażu 6m x 10,5m ocieplony jak dom, kryty dachówką, stan do tynków wewnętrznych.

----------


## heine84

Szacunkowy koszt podpiwniczenia:
Dla powierzchni 85m2.
Ławy fundamentowe 0zł (dlaczego 0zł, jeśli budynek jest niepodpiwniczony też trzeba je wykonać!)
Koszt ław: stal: 1000-1500zł, beton: 3500zł
Wykop 180zł/h, koparka+wywrotka = 1700zł (też trzeba wykopać pod ławy jeśli nie ma podpiwniczenia, ale napewno mniejszy koszt)
Bloczki betonowe 2500szt. 7000zł (napewno 1/4 trzeba wymurować fundament jeśli jest bez podpiwniczenia)
Cement+piasek do murowania 2500zł (myślę że mniej)
Strop nad piwnicą+schody 10 000zł (możliwe że troche mniej)
Deski szałunkowe+ stemple przydadzą się również na kolejny etap. 3000zł
Folia kubełkowa+dysperbit 500zł
Beton na gruncie 5000zł (tez musi być wykonany jeśli nie ma podpiwniczenia)
Dojdzie jeszcze ocieplenie piwnicy (nie wiem jakie koszta, ale myśle że 2000-3000zł wystarczy)
Dla piwnicy 85m2, robocizna z ławami 10 000zł.
Po zsumowaniu wychodzi: 42 700zł, ale trzeba pamiętać że beton na gruncie, ściany fundamentowe z bloczków i wykop trzeba również wykonać jeśli budynek niepodpiwniczony, czyli wychodzi dodatkowo około 25 000-30 000zł za piwnice. Można również wykonać samemu ławy wtedy koszt zmniejszy się o 2000-3000zł.

----------


## Ado

Czytając Wasze wypowiedzi widzę, że wątek o "koszt wybudowania piwnicy" sprowadził się do jałowej dyskusji zwolenników i przeciwników posiadania piwnicy jako takiej. Bo "przeciwnika piwnicy" i tak nie przekonają jakiekolwiek kosztorysy a zwolennik nigdy nie stwierdzi, że za piwnice przepłacił.  Sam mam piwnicę o pow 56 m2. I jak dla mnie wszystko zależy od warunków wodnych działki oraz preferencji inwestora. Faktycznie koszt ciężkiej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej dyskwalifikuje opłacalność wykonania piwnicy. Na dodatek może spowodować wiele problemów w późniejszym użytkowaniu domu. W moim przypadku głównym przeznaczeniem piwnicy jest zrobienie tam kotłowni i składu węgla, pralni oraz małego warsztatu, czyli dla "przeciwników" zwykła graciarnia :smile: 
1.  Ponieważ na mojej działce od głębokości ok 1,5 m mam piasek, koparka pracowała prawie 1,5 dnia ale oddzieliła mi czysty piasek od pozostałej "ziemi". Koszt 1500 zł. Zysk: wykop 12m x 12m gł. 3m oraz piasek do wylania chudziaka, zasypania przestrzeni pod garażem i częściowo obsypania fundamentów (sam koszt uzyskanego piasku pokrył mi z nawiązką koszt koparki).   
2. Ławy (stal + beton)- ok 8 tyś. - ponieważ musiał być wykonany fundament schodkowy koszt powiększony o ok. 2 tyś względem ław dla domu bez piwnicy.
3. Ściany (bloczki + zaprawa) - ok. 7 tyś. - Zużycie bloczków o ok. 1/3 więcej czyli ok. 2 tyś.
4. Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa 2x dysperbit + papa + 8 cm styro - koszt powiększony o jakieś 800 zł
4. Koszt dodatkowy strop teriva I - ok 4 tyś.. Nie doliczam tu kosztu zalania betonem bo bez piwnicy też musiałby go wylać.
5. Schody - ok 2 tyś. (1,5 m3 betonu - 1 tyś reszta robocizna). 
6. Dłuższe kominy - ok 1,5 tyś zł

Koszt piwnicy ok 12,5 tyś zł. dodajmy do tego ze 10% bo pisząc ten post nie mam pod ręką dokładnego kosztorysu, czyli jakieś 14 tyś 
Do domu bez piwnicy natomiast musimy dodać dość spory koszt zakupu piasku do wypełnienia przestrzeni wewnątrz ścian fundamentowych
No i teraz każdy przeciwnik powie, że dochodzi wykończenie oraz ogrzewanie. Ja odpowiem wszystko zależy od tego ile sami wkładamy pracy. Ja piwnicę wykończyłem sam, materiałem z niższej półki. Na obecnym etapie mam: instalacje, tynki, wylewki, kotłownie zrobioną na gotowo (kafelki pod sufit + płytki na wylewce) - koszt ok. 4 tys zł.  
Podsumowując ten przydługi post. Koszt nie jest aż tak duży jeżeli ma się odpowiednie warunki oraz jest się w stanie wykonać wiele prac samemu. Z piwnicy jestem zadowolony a fakt posiadania piwnicy i związane z tym koszty do poniesienia pozostawiam do oceny każdemu inwestorowi.

----------


## TOMEK99

Ja mam piwnice pod całym domem 9,5m x 11m.W projekcie była pod połówką ale stwierdziłem że jak już będę kopał to wykopię pod całością.Co mogę powiedzieć o kosztach.Kopanie, murowanie, izolacja, drenaż wylewki we własnym zakresie tylko koszt materiałów nie pamiętam ile ale trochę kosztowało. Można powiedzieć ze koszt tyle ile jedna kondygnacja.Kwestia wykończenia też zależy od gustu dla mnie piwnica służy jako kotłownia i pozostałe 3 pomieszczenia jako składziki tzw. grajdołki ściany są nie tynkowane na podłodze sama wylewka.Na pewno jest wiele plusów piwnicy ale też i parę minusów. Budując jeszcze raz na pewno bym się zastanawiał nad piwnicą mogę w 100% powiedzieć że nie była by pod całością tylko jak już to pod połówką.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Ja piwnicy nie zrobiłem i nigdy jej nawet nie rozważałem, ponieważ moja działka nie nadaje się na piwnicę (jest zbyt mokro). Przed budową miałem też przeświadczenie, że piwnica znacznie podwyższy koszt budowy, więc tym bardziej odrzucałem to rozwiązanie.

Jednak już po wykonaniu SSO stwierdzam, że koszty piwnicy byłyby niewielkie (a korzyści ogromne). Główne koszty dodatkowe to:
- zbrojenie stropu (1,5t x 3000zł czyli 4500zł, wieńca nie liczę, bo i tak go robiłem),
- beton na strop i schody (5500zł),
- 3 dodatkowe warstwy ściany fundamentowej z bloczków plus zaprawa, izolacja przeciwwilgociowa i termiczna (u mnie 170 bloczków na warstwę czyli 510 bloczków to daje 1400zł, z zaprawą i izolacją niechby 2500zł)
- wyższe kominy (3000zł),
- robocizna (5000zł).

Nie liczę kosztów stempli i desek szalunkowych, bo i tak je miałem do stropu nad parterem. Nie liczę ścian działowych w piwnicy, instalacji, tynków, okien itd.

Odchodzi zaś piasek zasypowy i koszt zasypania koparką i zagęszczania (na sam piasek wydałem 4500zł, koparka 1500zł).

Wychodzi mi razem 20500zł minus 6000zł czyli 14500zł. Pewnie doszłyby jakieś dodatkowe, nieprzewidywane koszty, ale sądzę, że gdybym miał odpowiednią działkę na piwnicę i ją zbudował, dzisiaj miałbym chudszy portfel o 15000zł-17000zł, nie więcej.

----------


## Zielony ogród

zapomnieliście policzyć klatkę schodowę - czyli schody plus pomniejszona przez nie powierzchnia parteru plus drzwi.

----------


## lukep3

mi wychodzi na piwnicę ok 40-50 - na gotowo - teraz pewnie bym robił a niezrobiłem, bo 40-50 w takiej inwestycji to  jakieś z 10 %

----------


## zenko112

Witam,
u mnie na początku nie było mowy o piwnicy - ze względu na wysokie koszty zadania.
Pierwotnie dom - projekt archetonu AMADEJ Piano -94m2 bez poddasza nie zakładał takiej opcji. ( 1 strop drewniany )
Jednak działka na której został posadowiony zmieniła sytuację diametralnie.
Działka jest stroma , trójkątna o pow 15ar i posadowienie domu poskutjowało różnica poziomów po przekątnej budynku 3 m.
Po zniwelowaniu terenu powstała wyrwa w górze i posadawiając budynek na płaskim , czy robiąc ławy schodkowe miałbym tak czy siak dużo do zasypywania a to też kosztuje.
Początkowo też myślałem o szopie ale z uwagi na stromość i oszczędność terenu oraz co by nie pisać szopa też wymaga papierów ( zgłoszenie do starostwa,mapy itd ) zdecydowałem się na przeróbkę projektu i zainwestowanie w piwnicę

Zalety :
- zysk pow. dodatkowe 90m2 - bardziej potrzebuję pom. gospodarczych niż wielkich pokoi do spania
- biznesowe - dom będe miał w miejscowości bardzo obleganej przez turystów - otworzę pokój gościnny z osobnym wejściem,łazienką itd 40 m2 - dostanę dotację na agroturystykę z racji , że pokój będzie w jednej bryle budynku. myślałem początkowo postawić osobny domek turystyczny - koszt ok 40 tyś. - a to już nie jest traktowane jako agroturystyka i trzeba płacić podatek dochodowy od najmu.
- wyniesienie budynku - wspaniałe widoki na Góry Stołowe z parteru ( nad piwnicą )
- kotłownia musi być na węgiel - będzie w piwnicy - skład opału też - pierwotnie węgiel musiałbym trzymać na zewnątrz w szopie
- skład gratów - rowery , wózki itd
- samodzielny warsztat do celów biznesowych - usługi
- odpadają koszty zasypania wysokich ścian fundamentowych - duża ilość piasku,pospółki u nmie potrzebne byłoby 500 ton + koszty koparki - zagęszczenia

Wady :
- koszt - u mnie 40 tyś - wersja OEM
- zwiększa się czas budowy

Piwnicę będzie komuś potrzebna jeśli faktycznie będzie potrafił z tego zrobić użytek i wykorzysta to
Jeżeli jest osobą która traktuje dom jak sypialnie , jest w pracy 12 godzin, przyjeżdza do domu je kolacje i idzie spać to niech sobie odpuści piwnicę.
U mnie przesądziły cele które postawiłem sobie z zaletach z piwnicy. Faktycznie połowa piwnicy będzie parterem , a parter stanie się 1 piętrem.
Piwnica sama się spłaci po pewnym czasie jeśli będzie odpowiednio użytkowana.

----------


## ziuta62

Podałeś tutaj 500ton zasypki,koparę i ubijanie. Jednak to nie tylko to stanowi różnicę . Przy fundamencie ,a szczególnie schodkowym koszt fundamentu to też jakaś kwota. Beton, zbrojenie, bloczki,chudziak przecież nie są za darmo plus robocizna. Jakby na to nie patrzeć koszt piwnicy to różnica pomiędzy piwnicą, a fundamentem. Gratuluję pomysłu na zagospodarowanie i życzę jak najwięcej turystów.
Ja też mam działkę na stoku i planowaną piwnicę pod 1/3 domku.

----------

